# Cabelas combo



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Cabelas Whuppin Stick Salt 12’ spinning rated 2-8. Cabelas Salt Striker 6000( sized more like an 8000). Bought this on an impulse a few years ago and it’s never been fished. Nice Med-heavy combo for a fair price $70. Pick up in Avon,NC 7/2 thru 7/9


----------



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Will bundle with other rods listed if interested


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Will you still be in Avon July 2-9? Can you email pics? 
willc24426 at yahoo . com 
Thanks,
Will


----------

